# Ph high in shrimp tank !!!help!!!



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a highly planted 10gallon with about 6 shrimp and a lot of snails.awoke this morning and one pregnant shrimp was very lethargic and unresponsive. Then my bf discovered one was dead. Ph is at 8 and it obviously needs to be lowered but I don't know what to use. I have ph reduction tablets but don't know if they can be used in a shrimp tank because I know shrimp can't be exposed to cretin chemicals. Also I you have any ideas how can I maintain the ph at a safe level? Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is your ph out of your tap? What is the ph range that your shrimp prefer?


----------



## Narny105 (Sep 22, 2011)

Your only option really is to go out now and buy a pH balancer to your recomended pH. I have some API exact pH 7.0 which I use every water change to keep it stable. Remember that a large change in pH will harm your shrimp and snails so don't lower it by the max 2.0. I suggest lowering it by 1.0 today then lowering it another 1.0 tomorrow depending on how low you need to take it

all the best


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A ph of 8 should not cause your shrimp problems. I would suspect Nitrates or Ammonia are the problem. Try making a 20-30% water change and see if this improves things. You have too many snails in your shrimp tank, get rid of about 90% of them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

PH altering chemicals are usually a really bad idea so stay well away from them unless you really know what you are doing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Narny105 said:


> Your only option really is to go out now and buy a pH balancer to your recomended pH. I have some API exact pH 7.0 which I use every water change to keep it stable. Remember that a large change in pH will harm your shrimp and snails so don't lower it by the max 2.0. I suggest lowering it by 1.0 today then lowering it another 1.0 tomorrow depending on how low you need to take it
> 
> all the best


Wrong!! NOT the only option!! There are much more safer methods.

You really should read up on the dangers of using these products before recommending their use. First off, you don't alter your ph for no purpose and in reality the only purpose is if your ph is in some type of danger zone. In nearly all, with the exception of a few species of aquarium kept creatures, they will acclimate to what your water is. 

Even if you wanted to bring down your ph, adding chemicals to your tank is not the answer. Short term possibly, but definitely not a good plan for the life and health of your fish. More natural things should be looked at.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree,PH altering chemicals are a bad idea.They are very unstable and its like a ticking time bomb.You can lower the PH naturally by adding some peat to the filter,CO2 dosing,driftwood,and even waterchanges.According to beaslbob plants consuming Co2 will naturally raise the PH.I think his tanks are about the same PH as yours.

Plus,I thought shrimp enjoyed higher ranges for their exoskeleton?


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

Tested the ammonia and it is a little high. I'm going to try to rig something tonight with the filter to lower the ammonia levels. I agree that I have too many snails but I can't get rid of them. I added 5 assassin snails but they just reproduce so fast. I am trying to get rid of them but it seems to be taking some time. Assassins have been in the tank for a Minh now and hVe been successful for most if the larger snails but we just had a few batches of eggs hatch. Now it looks like pepper is all over my tank they are out of control. Hanks to everyone fOr your input. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could bait the snails. Blanch a piece of zucchini and let it sit in the tank overnight. Then, when it's crawling with them, fish it out and dispose of everything, snails and all. Go through half a zucchini in slices and you'll have taken care of a good portion of them.

Assassins are great, but mine took about 6 months to rid my tank of pond snails. I bought three Assassins, now I have five.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do not do anything to your filter for ammonia...do a water change.


----------

